# Interview - Shalamar Medical And Dental College



## botmen (Sep 5, 2013)

i just submitted my application and they gave me a date for the interview.
did anyone else got one for the interview?
if so, please share your aggregate.
Also, what type of questions are they going to ask?
any help/advice will be appreciated,
thanks


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

I didnt get any interview date when I submitted my application :/


----------



## botmen (Sep 5, 2013)

Ooo.
Weird. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## botmen (Sep 5, 2013)

With that high aggregate, ur already in xD

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

botmen said:


> i just submitted my application and they gave me a date for the interview.
> did anyone else got one for the interview?
> if so, please share your aggregate.
> Also, what type of questions are they going to ask?
> ...


What is your agregate and dont they have their own test??

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## botmen (Sep 5, 2013)

Mine is 80.4%
Yours?
And nope.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Wasn't aware that Shalamar had their own interview. Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

SonnenSays said:


> Wasn't aware that Shalamar had their own interview. Hmmmmmmmm


Own 'interview'?
If not a test,
Every college has an interview.


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

Right... mine is 77% and nice nope 

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Lol, I'd still atleast like them to inform me


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Crypt said:


> Own 'interview'?
> If not a test,
> Every college has an interview.


Yes. Own interview.

I thought that shareef and shalamar didn't have their own interviews or tests.


----------



## sami987 (Sep 24, 2013)

me too got an interview on 7..thats what they told me.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Must have started interviews from this year. Does this interview have any weightage though? 
Could be a means for them to press upon those people with lower aggregates for donations.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Just called them up. Official interview letters will be released around 5th Nov. 

- - - Updated - - -

Shalamar doesnt take donations, Sonnan.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

AbraDabra said:


> Just called them up. Official interview letters will be released around 5th Nov.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Shalamar doesnt take donations, Sonnan.


Didn't take interviews either. Started this year. They might be late to the game but they'll catch up in no time.
*Sonnen


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Im guessing your aggregate isnt very strong?


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

AbraDabra said:


> Im guessing your aggregate isnt very strong?


Very weak. But with this interview that Shalamar is taking, who knows.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

A blessing and a curse then that you are applying in Pakistan. Blessing in the sense that in other countries you might not even be considered, a curse that you'll possibly have to bribe your way in. Welcome to the dirt race.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

AbraDabra said:


> A blessing and a curse then that you are applying in Pakistan. Blessing in the sense that in other countries you might not even be considered, a curse that you'll possibly have to bribe your way in. Welcome to the dirt race.


What's a "dirt race"?. Don't think I have ever seen that expression being used anywhere. I mean there are dirt races, but it isn't a part of speech.
And thanks buddy. I mean Shalamar is conducting these interviews for a reason. I'd like to think it's for people like me.


----------



## botmen (Sep 5, 2013)

SonnenSays said:


> What's a "dirt race"?. Don't think I have ever seen that expression being used anywhere. I mean there are dirt races, but it isn't a part of speech.
> And thanks buddy. I mean Shalamar is conducting these interviews for a reason. I'd like to think it's for people like me.


interview has nothing to do with your merit, well..atleast according to their website.


----------



## spike2 (Sep 25, 2013)

Guys what is the last date to apply in shalamar?


----------



## botmen (Sep 5, 2013)

spike2 said:


> Guys what is the last date to apply in shalamar?


till 7th nov


----------



## spike2 (Sep 25, 2013)

Will the office be open on this sunday?


----------



## botmen (Sep 5, 2013)

spike2 said:


> Will the office be open on this sunday?


Not sure.
What's your aggregate?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## spike2 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hmm I'll go check then. Aggregate is 81.53. Thanks for the heads up on the last date.

- - - Updated - - -

@ botmen, do we need any documents we need to submit when applying, if any can you please tell me which?


----------



## botmen (Sep 5, 2013)

spike2 said:


> Hmm I'll go check then. Aggregate is 81.53. Thanks for the heads up on the last date.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> @ botmen, do we need any documents we need to submit when applying, if any can you please tell me which?


"Please make sure that copies of following documents are attached with the application, incomplete application will not be processed:

Photographs, passport size with blue background 

CNIC of self / parents 

CNIC / Passport of self / parents (in case of foreign applicant)

Matric or equivalent qualification as determined by IBCC

F.Sc or equivalent qualification as determined by IBCC

UHS entry test or any other provincial MCAT result

SAT-II or MCAT result (applicable in case of foreign applicant)

Domicile (if the applicant is residing in the province other than punjab)"


----------



## spike2 (Sep 25, 2013)

botmen said:


> "Please make sure that copies of following documents are attached with the application, incomplete application will not be processed:
> 
> Photographs, passport size with blue background
> CNIC of self / parents
> ...


Thanks a lot!


----------



## ajlal rehman (Oct 11, 2012)

I am going to apply tomorrow...........


----------



## sapphires (May 27, 2013)

ajlal rehman said:


> I am going to apply tomorrow...........


Whats your aggregate?


----------



## ajlal rehman (Oct 11, 2012)

Pchle saal 83 tha iss saal traki hogai 81%


----------



## Arslanamin (Aug 14, 2013)

botmen said:


> interview has nothing to do with your merit, well..atleast according to their website.


I gave interview of shalamar last year .. You need nothing to worry about .. They arrange a circle of teachers in mess place .. Every teacher asks a general question as i was asked " If you have papers next week and there is load shedding every night? What will you for study? " and something like "if you are on a picnic with your friends in islamabad and one of your friend is missing while roaming.. What will be your first step to find your friend?"
"Use of internet is good or bad? your opinion?"

And in the end you will be given a feedback paper asking about how your interview gone?
Hope it helped


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

botmen said:


> "Please make sure that copies of following documents are attached with the application, incomplete application will not be processed:
> 
> Photographs, passport size with blue background
> CNIC of self / parents
> ...



I get confused by this part. What do they provincial mcat test or uhs test. Isn't every provincial mcat test also a uhs test?


----------



## spike2 (Sep 25, 2013)

SonnenSays said:


> I get confused by this part. What do they provincial mcat test or uhs test. Isn't every provincial mcat test also a uhs test?


No. By other provincial MCAT result they mean for the candidates who didn't give the UHS PUNJAB MCAT but gave the MCAT of other provinces. Like UHS does not take the MCAT of KPK. Kyber Medical University takes that test.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

spike2 said:


> No. By other provincial MCAT result they mean for the candidates who didn't give the UHS PUNJAB MCAT but gave the MCAT of other provinces. Like UHS does not take the MCAT of KPK. Kyber Medical University takes that test.



UHS is not a federal entity?


----------



## spike2 (Sep 25, 2013)

UHS regulates and co-ordinates medical education only in Punjab.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

I think they might operate in AJ&K as well. However, Provinces are free to choose their own medical education body, so long as it fulfills preset requirements and adheres to PM&DC, as far as I know.


----------



## spike2 (Sep 25, 2013)

AbraDabra said:


> I think they might operate in AJ&K as well. However, Provinces are free to choose their own medical education body, so long as it fulfills preset requirements and adheres to PM&DC, as far as I know.


I think you are right. But presently UHS only operates in Punjab, as far as I know.


----------



## adeel12 (Nov 19, 2012)

I am pretty sure that the last date for shalamar is 12th november and they didn't alert me about any interview on the time of submission should I worry ?


----------



## botmen (Sep 5, 2013)

botmen said:


> till 7th nov





adeel12 said:


> I am pretty sure that the last date for shalamar is 12th november and they didn't alert me about any interview on the time of submission should I worry ?


oops.
my bad
and as AbraDabra said, you'll know about it by 5th nov.


----------



## adeel12 (Nov 19, 2012)

botmen said:


> oops.
> my bad
> and as AbraDabra said, you'll know about it by 5th nov.


And I have been trying to call them but they aren't responding.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Read previous posts instead of panicking, Adeel.


----------



## Amna shafi (Oct 30, 2013)

Was there only one merit list displayed by Shalamar medical college last year? My aggregate is 77.5 do i have a chance? :/


----------



## botmen (Sep 5, 2013)

Amna shafi said:


> Was there only one merit list displayed by Shalamar medical college last year? My aggregate is 77.5 do i have a chance? :/


according to admin office, the merit closed at 78.5%...
but you never know


----------



## Amna shafi (Oct 30, 2013)

OMG :/

- - - Updated - - -

According to 1st merit list of shalamar last merit was 80.12%


----------



## adeel12 (Nov 19, 2012)

AbraDabra said:


> Read previous posts instead of panicking, Adeel.


I am not getting panic I have read previous post they were helpful thanks I just wanted to confirm by myself which I already have. Thanks!


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

botmen said:


> according to admin office, the merit closed at 78.5%...
> but you never know



Now if we just had masterh to tell us that it was actually 80.


----------



## shoaib.fayyaz (Oct 28, 2013)

the closing merit of shalamar would be round about 80% if uhs merit goes higher..


----------



## shoaib.fayyaz (Oct 28, 2013)

yes i also applied in SHALAMAR and they have called me for the interview.. i have an aggregate of 82.6784%. lets see... according to their website interview doesn't carry any weightage..!!!


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Got my interview call


----------



## shoaib.fayyaz (Oct 28, 2013)

I also applied in shalamar medical college and they have called me for the interview... i have an aggregate of 82.6784%. lets see...

- - - Updated - - -

can any one tell me if there is a scholarship policy at shalamar medical college..??


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Yep, merit scholarships and financial aid both


----------



## sami987 (Sep 24, 2013)

my aggregate is 81.16 but didn't get my call yet


----------



## adeel12 (Nov 19, 2012)

Got an interview call too. :-D


----------



## sami987 (Sep 24, 2013)

adeel12 said:


> Got an interview call too. :-D


whats your aggregate??


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Date to apply has been extended till 12 and they will display last merit by 18th


----------



## reeba (Oct 1, 2013)

Last date for applying to Shalamar is not mentioned on their website.
@sonnensays, Are you sure that it has been extended till 12th of November?
Help Please!


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

So how did the interviews go?


----------



## spike2 (Sep 25, 2013)

AbraDabra said:


> So how did the interviews go?


I have mine on 11th. Have you given the interview? How did it go?


----------



## adeel12 (Nov 19, 2012)

sami987 said:


> whats your aggregate??


83.34

- - - Updated - - -



AbraDabra said:


> So how did the interviews go?


Mine well what about you?

- - - Updated - - -



SonnenSays said:


> Date to apply has been extended till 12 and they will display last merit by 18th


It isn't extended it was always 12th november.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Mine went pretty well. The interviewers seemed very relaxed and always ended up smiling and offering up their own perspectives as well.


----------



## spike2 (Sep 25, 2013)

AbraDabra said:


> Mine went pretty well. The interviewers seemed very relaxed and always ended up smiling and offering up their own perspectives as well.


That's nice. Hope mine goes well too!


----------



## adeel12 (Nov 19, 2012)

AbraDabra said:


> Mine went pretty well. The interviewers seemed very relaxed and always ended up smiling and offering up their own perspectives as well.


Yeah they asked less and represented a friendly environment.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

adeel12;57684
It isn't extended it was always 12th november.[/QUOTE said:


> I thought it was 8th.


----------



## sami987 (Sep 24, 2013)

what did they ask in interview??i have mine tomorrow.


----------



## Sehamailk (Nov 5, 2013)

*Which Medical College In Lahore Has The Lowest Merit*

Mine aggregate is 78.22. Is there any chance for me in private medical college of lahore

- - - Updated - - -

Mine aggregate is 78.22. Is there any chance for me in private medical college of lahore

- - - Updated - - -

Mine aggregate is 78.22. Is there any chance for me in private medical college of lahore

- - - Updated - - -

Can u plz tell me about any other medical college having lowest merit??


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Sehamailk said:


> Mine aggregate is 78.22. Is there any chance for me in private medical college of lahore
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Search the forum ull find whats relevant


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Sehamailk said:


> Mine aggregate is 78.22. Is there any chance for me in private medical college of lahore
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Try FMH and LMDC

They'll take you in inshaALLAH.

Not sure about Shalamar though...the merit's pretty high here

- - - Updated - - -



SonnenSays said:


> Must have started interviews from this year. Does this interview have any weightage though?
> Could be a means for them to press upon those people with lower aggregates for donations.



No...! we had interviews last year and shalamar's the only private medical college that DOESN'T ask for donations etc..there's this strict merit only policy..

The lowest merit in our class was probably 79% If i remember correctly


----------



## sami987 (Sep 24, 2013)

bkn said:


> Try FMH and LMDC
> 
> They'll take you in inshaALLAH.
> 
> ...


could you tell me that if shalamar calls someone for interview that student is confirmed to come on the merit list.


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

sami987 said:


> could you tell me that if shalamar calls someone for interview that student is confirmed to come on the merit list.


If you get called by shalamar for an interview, you're definitely in


----------



## Maahi1 (Oct 28, 2013)

*Shalamar*



bkn said:


> If you get called by shalamar for an interview, you're definitely in


I have submitted my form too but i didnt got interview call from shalamar ?? Should i worry about it?? My aggregate is 79.3% !! Any one please tell who else got interview call with this or below this % ?? And they inform u through mail or call?

- - - Updated - - -

And when fmh sharif and lmdc displayed thier merit lists???


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

So does that mean we're in? :O


----------



## Eman (Sep 29, 2013)

Can't reply back to you Abra, your quota for stored msgs is full


----------



## adeel12 (Nov 19, 2012)

Maahi1 said:


> I have submitted my form too but i didnt got interview call from shalamar ?? Should i worry about it?? My aggregate is 79.3% !! Any one please tell who else got interview call with this or below this % ?? And they inform u through mail or call?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> And when fmh sharif and lmdc displayed thier merit lists???


You will get your call be patient interviews are still going on.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh just saw this, i'll delete. Its wierd though, I recently deleted 100 messages.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

AbraDabra said:


> Oh just saw this, i'll delete. Its wierd though, I recently deleted 100 messages.


Empty it y dont u..?


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Its emptied  bring on the new wave


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

bkn said:


> No...! we had interviews last year and shalamar's the only private medical college that DOESN'T ask for donations etc..there's this strict merit only policy..
> 
> The lowest merit in our class was probably 79% If i remember correctly


You're in Shalamar so you'll obviously say this. But we'll see.


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

SonnenSays said:


> You're in Shalamar so you'll obviously say this. But we'll see.


Dude I obviously know a little more about my college than you do... yes you'll see

- - - Updated - - -



Maahi1 said:


> I have submitted my form too but i didnt got interview call from shalamar ?? Should i worry about it?? My aggregate is 79.3% !! Any one please tell who else got interview call with this or below this % ?? And they inform u through mail or call?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> And when fmh sharif and lmdc displayed thier merit lists???


Hey don't worry I'm sure you'll get in inshaAllah.

It might take a while for them to call you because they're obviously going to call the 80's aggregate people first. 

Don't worry 

- - - Updated - - -



AbraDabra said:


> So does that mean we're in? :O


yes...if they called you for the interview then you're in...otherwise they wouldn't have called you 

Didn't you get an acceptance letter in the mail?
Asking for the fee? If not then you'll get one soon...I got it soon after the interview which was a bit of a relief because I'd just rejected fmh and lmdc ( I didn't want to go there)


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

SonnenSays said:


> You're in Shalamar so you'll obviously say this. But we'll see.


Its not like someone is in certain college so he/she ll support that college its about REALITY
When u'll get in shalamar surely than u'll know the facts
shalamar is experiencing a very well reputation when it comes to following merit

And about interview yes they held that last year too

good luck for your admission


----------



## mmaaz98 (Oct 29, 2013)

i submitted my form today and they asked me to come for interview tomorrow as it is last date for it and if i miss the interview my name will not be in merit list....
yeah i think there are no hanky pankies there, as one student's mother was asking to get admsn for foreign seats bcs of low merit but they didn't allow them


----------



## Trolluminati (Nov 12, 2013)

Out of the 5 people taking interviews, 2 went great for me. 1 was alright. 2 were terrible. I hope they take me in. My aggregate is 80.9% but the interview wasn't that good.


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Mekiyusuf said:


> Its not like someone is in certain college so he/she ll support that college its about REALITY
> When u'll get in shalamar surely than u'll know the facts
> shalamar is experiencing a very well reputation when it comes to following merit
> 
> ...


You said it girl  ...!

- - - Updated - - -



Trolluminati said:


> Out of the 5 people taking interviews, 2 went great for me. 1 was alright. 2 were terrible. I hope they take me in. My aggregate is 80.9% but the interview wasn't that good.


The interview doesn't count..at all..Trust me


----------



## Trolluminati (Nov 12, 2013)

The interview doesn't count..at all..Trust me[/QUOTE]

So 80.9 aggregate is good enough to get me in? 
But if the interview doesn't count, they should have called the people with high enough merit to be admitted, right?


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

The interview doesn't count..at all..Trust me[/QUOTE]
yes you can trust her


----------



## Neuroleptic (Oct 29, 2013)

I sent my application yesterday through courier...haven't heard from them...still, I'm at 80.19

Just received my interview call. Are they asking during the interview to deposit their fees as well? I just wanna be sure if my seat's confirmed.


----------



## Trolluminati (Nov 12, 2013)

Mekiyusuf said:


> The interview doesn't count..at all..Trust me


yes you can trust her [/QUOTE]

You are from Shalamar too, right?
Can you tell me how many seats they have this year and also how many students have they shortlisted for the interview?


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Trolluminati said:


> yes you can trust her


You are from Shalamar too, right?
Can you tell me how many seats they have this year and also how many students have they shortlisted for the interview?[/QUOTE]
Yes i am from shalamar
nowadays we are having holidays so cant give you much information about the seats 
but they call high merit students first for the interviews


----------



## Life 4 u (Jan 30, 2012)

Does the interview count?? Like if someone doesn't appear for interview then what consequences he/she may have to face??


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Life 4 u said:


> Does the interview count?? Like if someone doesn't appear for interview then what consequences he/she may have to face??


Your presence is necessary for the interview. 

And if you got called then you're def in...inshaAllah


----------



## Life 4 u (Jan 30, 2012)

Well they called me for interview.... But i wont be be able to go due to personal issues.. So my nme wont appear in merit list


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

bkn said:


> Dude I obviously know a little more about my college than you do... yes you'll see


And you would be more biased too.



Mekiyusuf said:


> Its not like someone is in certain college so he/she ll support that college its about REALITY
> When u'll get in shalamar surely than u'll know the facts
> shalamar is experiencing a very well reputation when it comes to following merit


Some people just want to hype up where they study and build it up to be something which they might feel is an accurate portrayal whereas it might not be.


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Life 4 u said:


> Well they called me for interview.... But i wont be be able to go due to personal issues.. So my nme wont appear in merit list





if you have recieved call for interview and cant be there, just go to student affair dept they can help you if you have some genuine reas0n  



Sent from my Lumia 610 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

SonnenSays said:


> And you would be more biased too.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people just want to hype up where they study and build it up to be something which they might feel is an accurate portrayal whereas it might not be.





as you said some people not Everyone





Sent from my Lumia 610 using Tapatalk


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

SonnenSays said:


> And you would be more biased too.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people just want to hype up where they study and build it up to be something which they might feel is an accurate portrayal whereas it might not be.


What exactly is your problem???
Being a know it all won't really get you any where..!
Don't believe me? Fine..see for yourself

I won't be dignifing anymore of your comments with an answer

- - - Updated - - -



Neuroleptic said:


> I sent my application yesterday through courier...haven't heard from them...still, I'm at 80.19
> 
> Just received my interview call. Are they asking during the interview to deposit their fees as well? I just wanna be sure if my seat's confirmed.



They didn't ask us to deposit our fee when we had our interviews last year...they had these stations where we had to answer questions that the teachers asked...Each teacher was given a station....Atleast thats the the way it was last year. 
You'll get a letter about the fee soon after the interview


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

bkn said:


> What exactly is your problem???
> Being a know it all won't really get you any where..!
> Don't believe me? Fine..see for yourself
> 
> I won't be dignifing anymore of your comments with an answer


k


----------



## umer3053 (Oct 1, 2013)

my aggregate is 81.7 and i went for interview on 8th of november and it went well. wasn't that much bad. 
Does this mean that i'm in?
and if i make it into CMH then where should i go, CMH or shalamar.
Any suggestions and reasons would be appreciated:roll:


----------



## sami987 (Sep 24, 2013)

umer3053 said:


> my aggregate is 81.7 and i went for interview on 8th of november and it went well. wasn't that much bad.
> Does this mean that i'm in?
> and if i make it into CMH then where should i go, CMH or shalamar.
> Any suggestions and reasons would be appreciated:roll:


what's your cmh aggregate??


----------



## Eman (Sep 29, 2013)

I got in


----------



## sapphires (May 27, 2013)

Eman said:


> I got in


Congratulations 

What's your aggregate?


----------



## Eman (Sep 29, 2013)

84.6%


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

Eman said:


> I got in


Did they asked you to deposit the fee? you got their offer letter?


----------



## Eman (Sep 29, 2013)

rabi said:


> Did they asked you to deposit the fee? you got their offer letter?


No I got a text. It said that tcs letters have already been dispatched and that the last date to submit the fee is the 20th.


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

ok, thanks


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Anyone have ideas on Shalamars student merit scholarships?


----------



## sami987 (Sep 24, 2013)

Eman said:


> No I got a text. It said that tcs letters have already been dispatched and that the last date to submit the fee is the 20th.


you got in shalamar or cmh??


----------



## Life 4 u (Jan 30, 2012)

any idea what type of questions are being asked in sharif interview??


----------



## botmen (Sep 5, 2013)

Life 4 u said:


> any idea what type of questions are being asked in sharif interview??


Wrong thread! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Life 4 u (Jan 30, 2012)

botmen said:


> Wrong thread!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Yeah ! It was a mistake.. Any idea how to delete?


----------

